# Digital Camera Turn Over



## Dory08 (Feb 12, 2008)

To Anyone Who Can Help,

I'm in the market for a new digital point and shoot camera and was just wondering, aside from SONY cameras, which brands/models have a similarly quick turn over time between pictures taken?
also what else would you suggest as "top priority" considerations when purchasing a new camera?
thanks for your help!

Best,
Dory08
dty204@gmail.com


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 12, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.



> which brands/models have a similarly quick turn over time between pictures taken?


That really isn't brand specific.  I've used a Sony P&S digi-cam that was horribly slow.

I believe that this is something that gets improved upon with every new generation of digi-cams.  So, the newer the camera, the faster it should be.

Most camera stores and some electronics stores have demo models on display, so go and try them out.  

To me personally, a 'top priority' would be image quality and a larger sensor...so 99% of digi-cams are out.  

You can review the specs of just about any digital camera at www.dpreview.com


----------

